# Programm um Copyright auf Bilder zu stempeln



## Zwackmix (20. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich suche irgendein Prog das tausende von Bildern ein Stempel mit nem text oder so verpasst. Das ich halt net jedes Bild bearbeiten muss!

Das sollte dann rechts unten oder so stehen!

Gibts es da sowas außer mit Photoshop!?


----------



## thecamillo (21. November 2005)

Ein Arbeitskollege hat mal erwähnt, dass es in PHP die Möglichkeit gibt so was automatisiert darstellen zu lassen! Frag mich nicht wie ich bin nur Mediengestalter und kein Informatiker!

Mir fällt hierzu für Photoshop nur die Stapelverarbeitung ein - findet sich unter Automatisieren.


----------



## game4um (25. Dezember 2005)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Arbeitskollege hat mal erwähnt, dass es in PHP die Möglichkeit gibt so was automatisiert darstellen zu lassen! Frag mich nicht wie ich bin nur Mediengestalter und kein Informatiker!
> 
> Mir fällt hierzu für Photoshop nur die Stapelverarbeitung ein - findet sich unter Automatisieren.


es ist wirklich möglich mit php text auf bilder zu schreiben. hier ein tut: http://yobu.de/?go=tuts&id=81


----------



## chmee (26. Dezember 2005)

http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/batchwatermarking/

mfg chmee


----------

